# will 4x100/4x114.3 fit my mk2?



## critical2388 (Jan 27, 2009)

without adapters? the 114.3 is kinda throwing me off. it's my first car if you can't tell, btw. thanks


----------



## BenR (Jun 15, 2010)

Simple Answer? No.

The numbers (4x100 4x114.3) are the _PCD_ of the wheel / hub, or _Pitch Circle Diameter_.

You're mk2 is 4x100, which means you have 4 bolts and any 2 opposites will be 100mm apart. The wheels are 4x114.3 and so will have 4 holes to fit bolts and any 2 opposites will be 114.3mm apart. that's a 14.3mm difference (nearly 1.5cm). You're best bet is to purchase PCD adaptors to get round this. The other option is to have the wheels re-drilled. This avoids adapters, but cost may make it not viable.

For your information, the only hassle free PCD you can use on your car is 4x100. You _could_ use classic mini wheels which are 4x101.6, these are different but a set of wobble bolts will sort this. 

If you want lots of nice information about wheel do's and dont's head over to www.wheel-whores.com and have a look around. You shouldn't need to post your question, it's all covered in the FAQ

BenR


----------

